# Two Way Data Message Device



## sebring (Jun 16, 2002)

I have my Mom and Dad motoring all over the USA. Being a concerned son I some times worry about them when they are not reachable by cell phone. The grand kids would also like to know where they are and where they have been, they play a game "Where in the world are Granma and Granpa" . 

To get to the point does someone know of a service or system I can buy to keep in touch no matter what? I spend long hours in the office and it would really be great if I had a way to communicate to them with a wireless Email.

Any thoughts about this?

Ken


----------



## thumbs (Jun 16, 2002)

Two Way Data Message Device

Funny you should ask.  We are on the other end of the stick than you.  We plan to be all over the world (country) for a few months a year and would like to stay in touch with our daughter.  We have the cell phones but I am sure they don't work everywhere.  I know there are wireless things but we plan to hit the library once in a while and get our email.  I also understand Kinko's has computers you can use (I assume for a fee) to keep in touch and do other work.

Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------

